# The COYOTE Shotgun



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Well guys, I have been testing my Beretta Extrema2 for quite awhile. I have almost spent my way into the Poor House, what with all of the different choke tubes, ammo, Burris speed bead sight and all. Here are a couple of photo,s for you to comment on. The choke tube is a Kicks Industries .680, and ammo is Winchester Super X 3&1/2" magnum (54 pellet)


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is a photo of my shotgun with Burris Speed bead installed.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well man i think there is gonna be some dead coyotes out there. from the looks i would not push much past 50 and thats a nice lookin gun too


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice set up for sure !

Nail em to the wall. Scatter guns are great tools !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Been using them longer than any of my other guns. Nice rig Rich !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice rig Rich !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Super nice looking rig there Rich.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

"well man i think there is gonna be some dead coyotes out there. from the looks i would not push much past 50 and thats a nice lookin gun too "
------------------------------------------------------------------
Yes, 50 yards is maximum "sure kill" range with the #4 BUCK. Dead Coyote T,s would give me another ten yards or so, but my gun happens to pattern the Hevi shot T,s high and left. I have decided to stick with #4 BUCK for awhile. Where I hunt with the shotgun, 50 yards would be a rare occurance anyway. With the price of Hevi shot being what it is, I don't know that an extra ten yards or so is worth the price for me. I will let you guys know what happens down the road with this rig though. I have been known to change my mind before.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Thats a nice pattern at 50! Thanks for the post I am new to the Coyote game and just got a shotty 2 weeks ago its nice to see what other people find works.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Nice that you took the time to pattern your shotgun, i have taken a few with the shotgun........ and lost a few, i did not pattern my shotgun like you have done, good for you.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice-looking rig, Rich... Kill some!!!! : )


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Single six,

I learned the hard way. When I got my first shotgun back in the early 1950's, nobody in my neck of the woods had even HEARD of patterning. Over the next twenty years or so I figure out that some shotguns hit where I pointed it and some did not. I guess I can actually say that I learned at the school of hard knocks. You guys ain't gonna believe this, but I once read an article in a NRA sponsored magazine where this guy stated that if you swing a shotgun fast enough, you can spread your shot string out much like water from a garden hose.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Theoretically with the wads used in that era you probably could. Practically not so much, as you'd have to swing at a rate so fast your head would literally fall off.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

"LOL Theoretically with the wads used in that era you probably could. Practically not so much, as you'd have to swing at a rate so fast your head would literally fall off. "
--------------------------------------------------------
I believe that shotcup or not, no matter how fast you are swinging, the pattern is going to impact at a point shere shotgun is pointing when shot leaves the muzzle. The effect of long shot strings is seen on moving targets rather than fast barrel swing.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

My head never fell off , and iv swung the shotgun really fast before!


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

"My head never fell off "
---------------------------------------
That,s not what your wife said.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

LOL!


----------

